# Dp after weed



## Clemmer (Oct 25, 2010)

Hey there people ... I'm 16 and I'm just going to throw some stuff out there... I was hanging with a couple friends.. And I got pressures into smoking weed... And I had a panic attack before and after I did... I have never had a panic attack in my life ... I also did this through a waterfall pipe as they called it...I had 8 to 9 hits... Max ... And it been a week with hardcore stuff.. Like sometimes I don't know who I am.. At night I freak out Hella...I forget ALOT of stuff ... I'm all new to this.. And I feel like I wanna kill myself and Im scared that I will never be myself again... Pls someone help


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Jesus christ 8-9 hits on your first try? Gawd







I'm sorry,man, this sucks. The severity of you symptoms will lessen though. I recommend treating your body nicely for at least a little while, like eating nutritious foods and going to bed at a decent time. I've found that this helps my recuperation greatly.


----------



## Clemmer (Oct 25, 2010)

Thank u so much


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2010)

ha minerva is right thats a fuck of a lot to smoke ur first time. i was fine with weed for a while.. but it messed me up one day. there is help out there though. especially for you since u just got it. yeah id try what minerva said for a while and if that doesn't work id see a psychologist or pscyhatrist.


----------



## Clemmer (Oct 25, 2010)

guitarpwner said:


> ha minerva is right thats a fuck of a lot to smoke ur first time. i was fine with weed for a while.. but it messed me up one day. there is help out there though. especially for you since u just got it. yeah id try what minerva said for a while and if that doesn't work id see a psychologist or pscyhatrist.


I agree to all what you guess are saying!!! And I thank u so much for Ur helpful info...I'm just scared right now that I have to wait like 5 yes for this stuff to leave my mind...and can cigs help this anxiety? Thanks again


----------



## gusano_87 (Oct 24, 2010)

Clemmer said:


> I agree to all what you guess are saying!!! And I thank u so much for Ur helpful info...I'm just scared right now that I have to wait like 5 yes for this stuff to leave my mind...and can cigs help this anxiety? Thanks again


Hey Clemmer. Let me relieve your mind for a second. First off, I want you to stop looking up random blogs and typing in 'DP after weed'. Youll get a bunch of blogs that arent accurate and will cause you to freak out more. Look up professional blogs and read what they have to say about DP and then read more blogs about marijuana. Youll see that marijuana does not cause DP. And youll also see that DP IS NOT caused by drugs. Please, I will say again, read professional studies on it not random blogs. DP is caused by a traumatic experience, NOT by drugs. Drugs do not cause DP. You DID NOT mess up your brain from smoking (And it was not laced, relax. It was just a lot most likely), it doesnt work like that.

What couldve happened is the marijuana caused you to have a bad trip, causing maybe for you to have a slight anxiety or panic attack. You maybe freaked out or panicked and you have been tirelessly thinking about it since. This will raise your anxiety, which will cause your DP to increase. THe bad trip was the traumatic experience, causing the DP. NOT the marijuana itself. People get DP from other traumatic experiences like car accidents, being mugged, near death experiences, sexual or mental abuse as children, and other things. It obviously isnt the accident itself causing the DP but the trauma from it. So PLEASE relax and know that you didnt mess up your brain from smoking too much at once (this will help a lot).

Also know that it DOES go away. Just relax, breathe, and know youre not going crazy. People recover from it all the time. Youll be just fine. When you get it by it, just relax, take deep breaths and accept it because you know its temporary. Eat vitamins and get plenty of vit B12 and exercise to raise your dopamines and serotinin.

Stay strong brother. I really hope this helped.


----------



## lvsika (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi Clemmer,

I definitely agree with what everyone else has said. I would add that it would be a good idea to seek out a therapist in your area, preferably one that specializes in DP. Having a professional to talk with can really help you regain some focus & perspective about what's going on in your life. As everyone else has stated, weed does not cause DP, but that doesn't mean it helps either. I've read in several different sources that caffiene, weed, nicotine, alcohol, sugar, and sugar substitutes should all be avoided. (If that's the case, I'm in deep shit, lol!)

Definitely take it easy & try to detox as much as possible for the next few days. I'm not sure where you're getting the 5 years from. Some people deal with this for their whole lives, I've been dealing with it for going on 12 years now, minimum.

Good luck, and keep us updated!
-Jessica


----------



## Clemmer (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks Jessica and everybody that replied... So ur saying I don't have dp? And I'm just having the after facts of it? Because I feel like Im forgetting everything like driving and having a hard time remembering stuff... It also feels like days are going really fast.. But when I work its really slow... Idk what I'm going through bit it's scaring the shit outta me...I will recommend a doctor to my parents .. And see what they think.. Thanks everybody ... It really feels like u guys care and I like that...


----------



## what huh oh (Nov 1, 2010)

dude i know how you feel. idk what i did to make my dp to start getting better. but one day at work i hit my head pretty hard with my hand. then i felt this feeling of relief go acroos my head. and that was the first day it started to get better. but hey im 17 years old. and it all started after i smoked a blunt at a party and i got a panic attack. ever since that i felt really weird. im almost normal now but it took 3 months to get better


----------



## JJ70 (Nov 1, 2010)

> And youll also see that DP IS NOT caused by drugs


This is wrong, and the academic papers flawed. Weed like many other things can *trigger* DP/DR. I have totally recoverd from chronic DP/DR but can induce periodic relapse through smoking weed (I no longer touch it).

And yes I do know what I am talking about

JJ


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

JJ70 said:


> This is wrong, and the academic papers flawed. Weed like many other things can *trigger* DP/DR. I have totally recoverd from chronic DP/DR but can induce periodic relapse through smoking weed (I no longer touch it).
> 
> And yes I do know what I am talking about
> 
> JJ


yes, and there are drugs that can trigger DP pretty likely, like ketamine or PCP. But those drugs are much more dangerous than weed imho.

cheerio


----------



## JJ70 (Nov 1, 2010)

Agree, there are a number of drugs and other factors that can put you in a state of DP/DR, I've come across no drugs that can bring you out of chronic DP/DR although there are many useful ones that can stop you you going back into it if you are are somebody who has episodes of DP/DR especially when accompanied by anxiety.

JJ


----------

